# Oconee Co Bass Club Benefit Tour on Lake Russell



## Latty22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oconee County Bass Club
16th Annual Lake Russell Open Bass Tournament


March 30th 2013
Shuck Pen Eddy
Safe Light. – 3:30 p.m.
$80.00   per boat includes big fish pot
1 out 7 payout
80% payout –100% big fish
Bring cash or check (make payable to Oconee Bass Club) to ramp
Raffle tickets for sale for $1.00 for Great door Prizes.

Any quesitons please contact Tim Laturell at 770-713-9254 or Jeff Riddle at 706-202-7268.


----------



## Latty22 (Jan 21, 2013)

Come out and enjoy a great club benefit tournament . We also will have some great raffle prizes.


----------



## Latty22 (Feb 6, 2013)

Make sure to spread the word!


----------



## Brushcreek (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm pumped to fish this thing again this year! It was an awesome tournament last year and Russell has been producing some great sacks this year! See yall there


----------



## MR.ED (Mar 26, 2013)

See you there .


----------



## Brushcreek (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like it's going to warm up a little bit this weekend for this tournament. Looking forward to it!


----------



## MR.ED (Mar 28, 2013)

We'll I will not see you there . My boater has to work . Good Luck . I will be at the Bear .


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Got some nice Door Prizes and tickets will be sold for $1.00 a ticket. Thanks to Kissel Kraft Custom Rods for your Custom made Rod and BassBoatSeats.com for a awesome gift Cert. Other door prizes will be available as well


----------

